
Love in the Time of Zika - pmcpinto
http://www.thestranger.com/feature/2016/05/11/24068596/love-in-the-time-of-zika
======
Gys
'The virus has spread to 69 countries and territories—44 countries since 2015
alone, including the United States. Dr. Anthony Fauci, head of the United
States National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases, has called Zika
"a pandemic in progress."'

I had Zika a few weeks ago, while being in the Dominican Republic. Only one in
four actually develops the symptoms and I did: feverish for a few days and a
mild itchy rash all over my body. It took about a week to get over it. No
medicines and nothing problematic, I could even still work.

I do not understand why its a 'pandemic in progress'. Its not as if it kills
anyone. Three out of four people do not even know they had it.

The 'only' problem is pregnant women: if they get Zika the child will suffer
seriously. But I guess there are many other dangers as well: smoking while
being pregnant, having alcohol, etc. Other illnesses as well, maybe ?

Why all this fuzz about Zika ?

